# Remains of Harold wood hospital. March 2012



## neoncity (Mar 20, 2012)

Theres not much left of harold wood hospital. What is still there has been gutted and completly or partly demolished.
Wont bore you with the history as I think most of you know of this location.
Visited with 4201chieftain.

I hope you all like rubble coz theres lots of it.




1 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



2 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



3 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



4 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



4... by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



5 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



6 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



7 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



4+ by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



8 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



9 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



10 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



11 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



12 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



13 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



14 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr



15 by 4201chieftain, on Flickr


----------



## neoncity (Mar 20, 2012)

*Help!!!*

This is my first post and i dont know where i'v gone wrong. Can anyone help?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 20, 2012)

It seems your URL links are a bit wrong - I took out a load of crap and got:


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 20, 2012)

I got bored so just sent you the codes via Private Message ;-)


----------



## neoncity (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, got it sorted


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 20, 2012)

Great photographs there! I do like half torn down buildings - adds another dimension to what we do!

Love the shot with just the door and a bit of wall left standing!


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice pics neon! A shame the place was so stripped. Who's that idiot standing in the way of your shot then?! Ha ha
I'll add a couple of pics I got in these comments when iv finished work, if that's ok with you!


----------



## mookster (Mar 20, 2012)

Wonder what happened to the mortuary slabs.


----------



## KingRat (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my !! That's rubble-tastic !!


----------



## neoncity (Mar 20, 2012)

4201Chieftain said:


> Nice pics neon! A shame the place was so stripped. Who's that idiot standing in the way of your shot then?! Ha ha
> I'll add a couple of pics I got in these comments when iv finished work, if that's ok with you!




Yea upload your pic's would love to see em. Dont know who that idiot was, just found him wondering on the site


----------



## neoncity (Mar 20, 2012)

mookster said:


> Wonder what happened to the mortuary slabs.




Not sure what happened to them, I never got to see the place standing so dont even know what part of the building they were in. Would loved to have seen the morgue though.


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 21, 2012)

a few pics i got, not as good as neons but here we go lol

not sure what this thing is lol



Harold wood by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

.223 cal blanks



Harold wood by 4201chieftain, on Flickr




Harold wood by 4201chieftain, on Flickr




Harold wood by 4201chieftain, on Flickr

not much from me, most of the place was gone. despite that enjoyed the day so thanks to neon for showing me her neck of the woods!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great photos,lots of hard core there!


----------



## neoncity (Mar 21, 2012)

*Chieftain*

Ahh your so kind Like the photo of the thing lol.


----------



## nelly (Mar 21, 2012)

Ouch, they really went to town on that, my bottom lip pokes out to see the stub of what was the chimney,

As for the 3 autopsy tables, I currently have the middle one as a breakfast bar!!! (I only wish!!)

Chieftan, this is my old and well shared map of HW that shows where the morgue was mate. The pink box is the Morgue, (Mr Krela will slap me as the map sort of shows access details, but the place has gone now, so nobody will be accessing it from my map anytime soon) 

And nice shots btw


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers nelly! Yea the morgue is definitely gone now, such a shame! Oh well, hopefully runwell has something more to offer lol


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Mar 22, 2012)

Great pics, sad to see any site in this state, still looks nice though
AND SO THE CYCLE CONTINUES


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 22, 2012)

........shame....some good fun in there...


----------



## Simon P (Mar 22, 2012)

Sad to see these photos. My mother worked as a nurse here during the war!

SimonP


----------



## sparky. (Apr 12, 2012)

such a shame to see this place go


----------

